# Gordon County find



## ngamtns (Apr 11, 2017)

Found this today planting tomatoes. Any ideas on ID & date. Thought it was odd that it was beveled on opposite sides. Thanks for looking.


----------



## Willjo (Apr 11, 2017)

Looks like a Taylor, 9900  to 9500 B.P. almost used up. That is what the Georgia book calls them and in other areas they have other names.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Apr 12, 2017)

Around here, it would be called an Ecusta. As Willjo said, basically the same point can be called different names in different regions. The beveling comes from being resharpened while it was hafted.


----------



## dtala (Apr 13, 2017)

looks Bolen Bevel also, almost used up. Early Archaic type, 7-9,000 years old. Nice find


----------



## ngamtns (Apr 14, 2017)

Thanks for the info


----------

